# Making Better Pictures Of My Projects To Post Here



## gr8legs (Apr 1, 2016)

I've perused these forums for quite a while and it's shocking how much better other members projects look in their photos. 

Gorgeous surface finish, perfectly machined parts - I am so jealous!

It occurred to me that my problem was not my lack of machining skill or equipment and tooling but rather the existing conditions of my shop that led to photos of my projects looking rather amateurish and rasty.

For today's project I stumbled on a way to make the images of my POTD really outstanding - I replaced the overhead lighting instruments in the workshop photo area with the newest release of Darkness Emitting Arsenide Diode fixtures and the photos speak for themselves!

I've attached a photo of the lathe setup for my forward/reverse threaded 'even wind' adapter for winch cables- adapted from fishing reel technology but upsized for 3/4" cables - as you can clearly see from the photo there is absolutely nothing about the project that can be criticized.

Success!

Stu


----------



## RandyM (Apr 1, 2016)

Your a funny one, Stu.


----------



## gr8legs (Apr 1, 2016)

RandyM said:


> Your a funny one, Stu.



Yeah, well looks aren't everything!

Stu


----------



## RandyM (Apr 1, 2016)

gr8legs said:


> Yeah, well looks aren't everything!
> 
> Stu



I wasn't going to go there, but since you brought it up................


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 1, 2016)

Stu, just tell the girls what I do "I may not be good looking, but I sure ain't shy". Mike


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Apr 1, 2016)

a little heavy on the anodize


----------



## Billh50 (Apr 1, 2016)

That's some great Black Oxide job.


----------



## chips&more (Apr 1, 2016)

HA April Fool!


----------



## silence dogood (Apr 1, 2016)

If you just lighten up the grey a little, you will have a 18%grey or also called middle grey that is used in photography or painting.  P.S.  We have a cat that is that color. Seriously, we call her Grey Girl.


----------



## ARKnack (Apr 1, 2016)

As for me Sue, I still haven't been able to figure out how to post pictures on this site. 
I've tried photobucket, Dropbox, shutterfly, outlook, and all I ever get is a link. Not pictures. Call me an idiot, but the shoe fits so I am.


----------



## Chip Hacket (Apr 2, 2016)

I think it all blends in nicely.


----------

